# Firefox vs. Safari



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

As much as I love Safari, Firefox is drawing me further and further away from it. Moving tabs around, great add-ons, etc. But does Firefox have the equivalent to Safari's Activity window? I can't find it and searching for the add-on turns up nothing.


----------



## Katsmeow (Feb 11, 2007)

Isn't _Page Info_ similar? I've used it the same way I use AW to download an embedded file. The same addies are in Media.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Not quite, but thanks. Activity shows the download status for each individual file as they're being downloaded. Tho Page Info looks pretty handy for other things.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

The fact that I can use Gmail chat in Firefox was the last straw for me to switch. I haven't looked back to Safari since.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I like Firefox but for one thing unless I haven't discovered it yet, it lacks a "check spelling while you type" option.

Or did I miss it somewhere?


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Firefox is nice, but Camino is even faster since it focusses strictly on browsing...no themes or other distractions.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

SINC said:


> I like Firefox but for one thing unless I haven't discovered it yet, it lacks a "check spelling while you type" option.
> Or did I miss it somewhere?


It looks like you must have missed something.
I can't say what because I did'nt have to do anything to get inline spell checking to work.










jb


----------



## zen.state (Nov 29, 2005)

jamesB said:


> It looks like you must have missed something.
> I can't say what because I did'nt have to do anything to get inline spell checking to work.
> 
> 
> ...



firefox didn't have spell check till 2.0


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

But how did you get to the drop down menu shown in your posts? That is where I am stuck. I don't know how to access it to check the "spell check this field" option??


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

Right click.


----------



## NewGuy (Jun 23, 2005)

I use Firefox on my PC at work and compared to IE there's no contest.

For my Mac I've stuck with Safari but may be overlooking something. Can someone tell me what Safari is missing or the compelling reason for moving to Firefox?
Thanks.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Hope this helps.

Browser Smackdown: Firefox vs. IE vs. Opera vs. Safari
Four experts go head-to-head (to-head-to-head) to defend their Web browser of choice in an opinionated free-for-all.




NewGuy said:


> I use Firefox on my PC at work and compared to IE there's no contest.
> 
> For my Mac I've stuck with Safari but may be overlooking something. Can someone tell me what Safari is missing or the compelling reason for moving to Firefox?
> Thanks.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

SINC said:


> But how did you get to the drop down menu shown in your posts? That is where I am stuck. I don't know how to access it to check the "spell check this field" option??


On my system the misspelled word shows with a red underline, right-clicking on the underlined word brings up the menu.

jb.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

After more frustration, I decided to check my version of Firefox. Used the tried but true "command i" only to discover I was using 1.5.

Now that I have 2.0, all is revealed.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

EDIT: Forget it. I figured it out.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Safari for me, Mozilla based web browsers while more powerful are definitely slower. I'll use Firefox only when necessary like for certain Cyworld features that only work on IE and Firefox (as some of them are Mac users themselves, they apologize to Safari users but they can't for the love of things make the features work on Safari).


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

I've actually recently returned to Omniweb. I purchased a licensed version some time ago, but went away from it to Safari due to performance issues (Safari was significantly faster at both loading and page rendering at the time).

As of 5.5.4, however, Omniweb can hold it's own against Safari performance-wise, and supports a myriad of other features.

Of course, it's a _commercial_ browser, and a lot of people are understandably reluctant to pay for a browser when there are so many good free alternatives out there.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Classic example of HOW NOT TO TITLE A THREAD.

"But does Firefox have the equivalent to Safari's Activity window? I can't find it and searching for the add-on turns up nothing."

Thanks if you can tell me. 

p.s. I am happy for those of you who have found enlightenment thru the misnaming of my thread.


----------



## AquaAngel (Feb 16, 2007)

well i use to love Firefox, but some features online are not allowing me to love that program as it drew me away from it by the weeks. I have noticed that most of my downloads are taking forever to start if it starts at all and yet have no problem at taking files from swoopshare "example" and others with Safari. the only thing that i loved about firefox was the tabs and the add-ons, but over all, as the auto updates kicks in, it was downhill from there as it seems to be buggy.

i will try that Camino.


----------



## genuineadvantage (Mar 14, 2007)

In my opinion I think Safari is better then Firefox in many ways. Safari is the most elegant and arguably the most advanced web browser in the planet. Its fast, I haven't seen any browser that can even match Safaris speed. It integrates tightly with OS X so I have easy access to dictionary, Google search, etc. 

At one point I was beginning to consider switching to another browser (pre 10.4.9) because I was experiencing issues with Safari where it would crash, not load pages properly, etc. Now since 10.4.9 I have absolutely no reason to use another browser.


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

Firefox. I use it for all but one site that doesn't display properly. It's plenty fast, and I love the ability to add features to it. I have Google, Wikipedia, IMDB, Amazon, etc. searches at my fingertips... and that's only scratching the surface of what you can add to Firefox.


----------



## WhitbyBob (Jun 22, 2007)

*Safari - never again.*



darkscot said:


> As much as I love Safari, Firefox is drawing me further and further away from it. Moving tabs around, great add-ons, etc. But does Firefox have the equivalent to Safari's Activity window? I can't find it and searching for the add-on turns up nothing.


My work day takes me across two different Macs and three PCs. With FireFox on all of them, and the Firefox addon "Foxmark Bookmarks Synchronizer" installed with each - and working amazingly - all my numerous bookmarks and bookmark folders are perfectly in sync on all machines.


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

Firefox beats Safari badly when you consider Ad blocking. Firefox + Adblock Plus + Adblock Filterset.G updater = Browsing peace.


----------



## Greg H (Jan 4, 2002)

I use both Firefox and Safari. However, recently Safari has been acting very strangely. First off, the title of every page lists the version number in parenthesis (e.g., v522.12). Second, it won't show the video (only audio) for Quicktime movies. For example, if I launch a demo on the Apple site, I can hear the audio but can't see the video. Third, pdf files cause Safari to crash every time, without exception. None of these things happen in Firefox, so I am using it more and more. I have no idea how to fix Safari and judging by the lack of similar experiences out there, perhaps it's just me!!!


----------

